

The Python IAQ: Infrequently Answered Questions - psoto
http://norvig.com/python-iaq.html

======
katrielalex
A lot of the points here are really quite out of date. (For example,
defaultdict has been part of the stdlib since 2.5, and namedtuple since 2.6.)

~~~
JackC
Funny, those were the same two I noticed.

The document says it was written shortly before Python 2.5, which came out in
September 2006. So it's probably about 9 years old.

~~~
vog
Indeed, it would be less confusing if the submission title had a "(2006)"
suffix.

------
hartror
A number of these answers are highly unidiomatic, symptoms of people coming
from another language to Python. Trying to shoe horn one language's patterns
into another is fraught with problems, not only are you going to be less
effective in the new language but experienced coders of that language are
going to hate working with your code.

Raymond Hettinger's PyCon 2015 talk "Beyond PEP 8 -- Best practices for
beautiful intelligible code" has an excellent example of a Java -> Python
case: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf-
BqAjZb8M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf-BqAjZb8M)

~~~
msellout
Which answers in particular?

I thought most of the answers were quite prescient of features that would be
introduced to the standard library some years later.

